# FANCY RAT BREEDERS - for pets



## geckocider (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey everyone  
Just wondering about fancy rat breeders. A friend and I breed fancy rats. My friend breeds Russian blue, russian silver, Mink, soon Brittish blue she also breeds other colours but mainly the blues. 
I breed Black eyed siameses, blue point siameses, minks, dark phase pearls and russian blues. I have alot of rex's in my lot as i love them. 
We live in somerset, and totally enjoy breeding. our ratties have nice big cages and lots of hammocks which are made by my friend..

So what does everyone breed? where are you all based? 

xx


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

geckocider said:


> Hey everyone
> Just wondering about fancy rat breeders. A friend and I breed fancy rats. My friend breeds Russian blue, russian silver, Mink, soon Brittish blue she also breeds other colours but mainly the blues.
> I breed Black eyed siameses, blue point siameses, minks, dark phase pearls and russian blues. I have alot of rex's in my lot as i love them.
> We live in somerset, and totally enjoy breeding. our ratties have nice big cages and lots of hammocks which are made by my friend..
> ...


I breed people that talk to loud and never offer to make a coffee when they crash at your house all day.:Na_Na_Na_Na:

ps There is a very very nice tea for tonight if you are over?

pps I don't breed anything anymore.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

kato said:


> I breed people that talk to loud and never offer to make a coffee when they crash at your house all day.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Strangely enough so do I!!

I don't breed rats, but I have Archie, who is a black berkie rex and Kenzie who is a champagne and I luvs them! :flrt:

Course you know the rule on here - photographs or they don't exist!


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

I still have a few, although i havent been on this forum for a far while due to many various reasons haha!

Heres 4 from my last litter, I only kept one of these and thats the hooded who is now a dad to my most recent litter that was born last week didnt proce anymore hooded's which im gutted about thinkt hey are all Berks.


















Hes called Dexter by the way haha!


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> I still have a few, although i havent been on this forum for a far while due to many various reasons haha!
> 
> Heres 4 from my last litter, I only kept one of these and thats the hooded who is now a dad to my most recent litter that was born last week didnt proce anymore hooded's which im gutted about thinkt hey are all Berks.
> 
> ...


Oh my I want a pair :flrt: Always loved ratties but have never been in a position to give them what they deserve. Perhaps in time!


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Ophexis said:


> Oh my I want a pair :flrt: Always loved ratties but have never been in a position to give them what they deserve. Perhaps in time!


Take them all, my breeding line carries Roan and i don't like roans  There beauty as a baby fades =[


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> Take them all, my breeding line carries Roan and i don't like roans  There beauty as a baby fades =[


Honestly I wish I could! But they need so much more than I can give them at present  After lurking on the ratty threads of the forum I've realised how much they need to be the rewarding pets people desire! 

Out of interest, do they smell anywhere near as powerful as mouse bucks?


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Ophexis said:


> Honestly I wish I could! But they need so much more than I can give them at present  After lurking on the ratty threads of the forum I've realised how much they need to be the rewarding pets people desire!
> 
> Out of interest, do they smell anywhere near as powerful as mouse bucks?


 
Lucky for you i have mice tooo haha!!!

Mice smell a lot worse...... but it doesnt bother me, all my rodents out in the shed :lol2:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Ophexis... yes they do need a lot but I'll bet its not as much as youre thinking!
my ratty males love being picked upbut i'll be honest the ladies can take it or leave it.
ok, this is a little unPC in the ratty world but its true.
they love cuddles and free time but will also not hold it against you if one day you cant cause youre at work etc.

I find my rats dont really smell at all. but others would disagree! LOL


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

I think if your not used to the smell, you can definatly pick up on it but once youve had them for awhile your immune to it and only visitors will notice...... =D


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> I think if your not used to the smell, you can definatly pick up on it but once youve had them for awhile your immune to it and only visitors will notice...... =D


 
or my dad!

LOL


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

I breed roan, hooded, hooded down under and Berkshire in topear, dumbo and Rex.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> I still have a few, although i havent been on this forum for a far while due to many various reasons haha!


Do you know if it's possible to remove yourself/close your account?Very pretty rats.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

sarahc said:


> Do you know if it's possible to remove yourself/close your account?Very pretty rats.


It's generally accepted practice that if you don't want to log in anymore, change your password to something you'll never remember, log out and never log back in again. Admins will not close accounts.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

sarahc said:


> Do you know if it's possible to remove yourself/close your account?Very pretty rats.


Why would you want to leave this lovely community Sarah? :whistling2:

I think if you PM a admin or use the contact us somewhere you canr equest to be deleted maybe?



Ophexis said:


> It's generally accepted practice that if you don't want to log in anymore, change your password to something you'll never remember, log out and never log back in again. Admins will not close accounts.


 
I tried that ages ago didnt work =/ :bash: I just stay away for as long as i can for awhile =D


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Have I missed something.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

If you have Rach i definatly will have aswell i dont come here often haha!


----------



## geckocider (Nov 22, 2010)

Mischievous_Mark

YOUR rats are to die for, they are absolutly beautiful!
I should get photos of my lot, I started thinning out my rats. Had 25 and got it to 15 but ive kept more babies from my litters and its creaping up again. 

Im hopefully buying a savic royal suite for my girls, then my boys can move into my librata happy house. 


So what cages do people ise for their gtoups? And for nursing mums? 
Im looking at re doing my rat room and thinking about changing my cages etc. love everyones ideas.. Xx


----------



## XOX (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi all,
I breed my rats occasionly i stole them off my brother who breeds them mainly for food :bash: I have 5 at the mo one 18 month old retired breeding Dumbo black hooded rex ladie called Mink who lives with Warm my hairless dumbo who is partually blind  
My other cage has Stinky and Stench, who i recently stole off my brother one is a black masked dumbo girl and the other is a cream boy. Sadly he wants them back once they are older to breed but they are mine until then hehe...
I also have 12 mutimamate mice that have been gradually stolen over the last 6 months, my favorite is Bagdy a brown badger masked multi, she knows her name! 
Does anyone else have muti's?


----------



## geckocider (Nov 22, 2010)

XOX said:


> Hi all,
> I breed my rats occasionly i stole them off my brother who breeds them mainly for food :bash: I have 5 at the mo one 18 month old retired breeding Dumbo black hooded rex ladie called Mink who lives with Warm my hairless dumbo who is partually blind
> My other cage has Stinky and Stench, who i recently stole off my brother one is a black masked dumbo girl and the other is a cream boy. Sadly he wants them back once they are older to breed but they are mine until then hehe...
> I also have 12 mutimamate mice that have been gradually stolen over the last 6 months, my favorite is Bagdy a brown badger masked multi, she knows her name!
> Does anyone else have muti's?


I used to have multis, but they kept chewing out of everything I had them in. even glasstanks with mesh lids they got out of.. 

Julia who runs Hillway Fancy Rats | Facebook now owns the great grandchildren of my original multis. They are white with black eyes and black ears, they are adorable! Multis get bad press but my guys were tame, where I rented I couldnt keep them as whem they escaped they chewed everything lol. 
So ive stuck with normal rats


----------



## Rackie (Jan 30, 2011)

I've been breeding for a while now. Are you an NFRS member? I don't think there are a lot of breeders on here, but loads on the NFRS forum if you want to chat to more breeders 
I use duettos for my groups, and Ruffy style cages for nursing mums, then Mary cages for when they're a little older


----------



## kazzz32 (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't breed rats but have a dumbo roan, dumbo naked (with fuzzy face) and a top eared blue hooded. All loveable, cheeky boys!


----------

